# Apple Battery Recall Just Announced



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

Good news - I was about to buy a new battery for my G4 iBook. I'm in the recall range. I bought last April.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news/inde...STORY=/www/story/08-24-2006/0004421452&EDATE=

Apple Announces Recall of Batteries Used in Previous iBook and PowerBook Computers Due to Fire Hazard



WASHINGTON, Aug. 24 /PRNewswire/ -- The U.S. Consumer Product Safety
Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a
voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop
using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. (To access
color photos of the following recalled products, see CPSC's Web site at
http://www.cpsc.gov.)
(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20030904/USCSCLOGO )

Name of Product: Rechargeable, lithium-ion batteries with cells
manufactured by Sony for certain previous iBook G4 and PowerBook G4
notebook computers only.

Units: About 1.1 million battery packs (an additional 700,000 battery
packs were sold outside the U.S.)

Battery Cell Manufacturer: Sony Energy Devices Corp., of Japan

Computer Manufacturer: Apple Computer Inc., of Cupertino, Calif.

Hazard: These lithium-ion batteries can overheat, posing a fire hazard to
consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Apple has received nine reports of batteries
overheating, including two reports of minor burns from handling overheated
computers and other reports of minor property damage. No serious injuries
were reported.

Description: The recalled lithium-ion batteries were used with the
following computers: 12-inch iBook G4, 12-inch PowerBook G4 and 15-inch
PowerBook G4. Consumers should remove the battery from the computer to
view the model and serial numbers labeled on the bottom of the unit.


Computer model name Battery model number Battery serial numbers

ZZ338 through ZZ427
12-inch iBook G4 A1061 3K429 through 3K611
6C510 through 6C626

12-inch PowerBook G4 A1079 ZZ411 through ZZ427
3K428 through 3K611

3K425 through 3K601
15-inch PowerBook G4 A1078 and A1148 6N530 through 6N551
6N601


No other Apple notebook computers are involved in this recall.

Sold Through: Apple's online store, Apple retail stores nationwide, and
Apple Authorized Resellers from October 2003 through August 2006 for
between $900 and $2300. The batteries also were sold separately for about
$130.

Assembled in: Japan, Taiwan and China

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the recalled batteries immediately and
contact Apple to arrange for a replacement battery, free of charge. After
removing the recalled battery from their iBook or PowerBook, consumers
should plug in the AC adapter to power the computer until a replacement
battery arrives.

Consumer Contact: Contact Apple at (800) 275-2273 between 8 a.m. and 8
p.m. CT Monday through Sunday or log on to Apple's Web site at
http://support.apple.com/batteryprogram to check the battery's serial
number and request a replacement battery.
The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting
the public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from more
than 15,000 types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction.
Deaths, injuries and property damage from consumer product incidents cost
the nation more than $700 billion annually. The CPSC is committed to
protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire,
electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. The CPSC's work to ensure the
safety of consumer products -- such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette
lighters, and household chemicals -- contributed significantly to the 30
percent decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer
products over the past 30 years.
To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, call CPSC's
hotline at (800) 638-2772 or CPSC's teletypewriter at (800) 638-8270 or
visit CPSC's Web site at http://www.cpsc.gov/talk.html. Consumers can
obtain this release and recall information at CPSC's Web site at
http://www.cpsc.gov.
Apple's Recall Hotline: (800) 275-2273
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: Julie Vallese or Scott Wolfson
(301) 504-7908 or (301) 504-7051
Apple Media Contact: Teresa Weaver, (408) 974-6851


SOURCE U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting.
Perhaps all these problems with current batteries will lead to a new battery design. 

Also, should I send in my battery. I believe mine applies under the older recall (i'm not exactly sure) but the battery has been fine so far.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey what are the chances that these batteries will be fixed and then put up on the refurbished site at the Apple.ca? Or might we see them in the "fire sales" at Yorkdale and The Eaton Centre?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonder how much of this is because of a real issue and how much is due to the fact that they're made by Sony and Apple wants to avoid getting sued.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Strimkind said:


> Also, should I send in my battery. I believe mine applies under the older recall (i'm not exactly sure) but the battery has been fine so far.


Why wouldn't you check your battery?

Mine falls into the range for replacement - good. It was losing power anyway.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

I've occasionally frequented macdailynews.com, where the writers were annoyingly smug when reporting incidents of exploding Dell batteries. I sent them a story featuring an exploding iBook battery, and it wasn't posted. 

Hopefully they're a little less smug now.

Anyway, I have a 12'' iBook I was planning on selling. Now I can wait and sell it with a new battery. Any takers?


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

The support site is up and getting hammered. The serials listed in the press release differ from the support site:

Computer model Battery model number Serial number range
12-inch iBook G4 A1061 ZZ338 - ZZ427
3K429 - 3K611
*6C519* - 6C552
12-inch PowerBook G4 A1079 ZZ411 - ZZ427
3K428 - 3K611
15-inch PowerBook G4 A1078 and A1148 3K425 - 3K601
6N530 - 6N551
6N601


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

duper said:


> I've occasionally frequented macdailynews.com, where the writers were annoyingly smug when reporting incidents of exploding Dell batteries. I sent them a story featuring an exploding iBook battery, and it wasn't posted.
> 
> Hopefully they're a little less smug now.
> 
> Anyway, I have a 12'' iBook I was planning on selling. Now I can wait and sell it with a new battery. Any takers?


You mean like this:


> *MacDailyNews Take: *Almost always, this is an issue of shoddily-produced batteries. Virtually every PC company, including Apple, have not been immune to such issues in the past. Hopefully, this will never happen on a plane (or anywhere else again). Generally, we're of the opinion that as PC companies race to the bottom in a desperate price race, we feel much safer with Apple's quality vs. all others as Apple is not dependent on operating on razor-thin margins that might affect product quality.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

TrevX said:


> You mean like this:



Yes, then ignoring the reports on Apple's exploding laptops.

Of course, the worst case with MDN is when they attack Bill Gates charitable foundation, which is not even remotely computer news, and serves to undermine what the foundation is doing. They really show a lack of class, sometimes.


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

At least this isn't affecting AAPL.

As of this writing AAPL is up at 67.68 +0.37 (0.55%)
Sony (SNE) is down at 42.99 -1.43 (-3.22%)


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I checked both of my iBook batteries and one came up as not qualifying. I called Apple as per the recommendation and both batteries do qualify. My PowerBook is covered too. It looks like I won't be portable until the new batteries come in.

The best part of this is that I was considering buying new batteries anyway. The last time I considered buying a new battery for the iBook, there was a recall. Saves me some money.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Woo Hoo,

New battery!


http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml06/06245.html


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

duper said:


> I've occasionally frequented macdailynews.com, where the writers were annoyingly smug when reporting incidents of exploding Dell batteries. I sent them a story featuring an exploding iBook battery, and it wasn't posted.
> 
> Hopefully they're a little less smug now.


that's cuz many Mac users think Apple make such superior product, it's blasphemy to say there's anything wrong!  

now we can actually say that Apple is no better/worse than a Dell! LOL


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

MacME said:


> that's cuz many Mac users think Apple make such superior product, it's blasphemy to say there's anything wrong!
> 
> now we can actually say that Apple is no better/worse than a Dell! LOL


No, I still believe the Apple product is superior, or else I wouldn't buy one. But I want to know the good and the bad of my product. I like to tell people that when you weigh all the facts, a Mac is still the way to go.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

elook said:


> The support site is up and getting hammered.


Hammered is right!











> Safari can’t open the page.
> Safari can’t open the page “http://support.apple.com/batteryprogram”. The error was: “lost network connection” (NSURLErrorDomain:-1005) Please choose Report Bug to Apple from the Safari menu, note the error number, and describe what you did before you saw this message.





> Safari can’t open the page.
> Safari could not open the page “http://support.apple.com/batteryprogram” because the server stopped responding.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Don't forget the previous Apple battery recalls, as in:
*
http://www.apple.com/ca/support/batteryexchange/faq/


Computer model Battery model number Serial number range
12-inch iBook G4 A1061 HQ441 - HQ507
12-inch PowerBook G4 A1079 3X446 - 3X510
15-inch PowerBook G4 A1078 3X446 - 3X509


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

duper said:


> No, I still believe the Apple product is superior, or else I wouldn't buy one. But I want to know the good and the bad of my product. I like to tell people that when you weigh all the facts, a Mac is still the way to go.


okay, you keep living in that pipe dream of yours.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My battery serial number never qualifies (hq4143t7qrka) A1078. Anyone else have a serial number in this range? Is it just older batteries?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

On the other hand... is your battery still working? Many later batteries aren't or are, apparently, being duly recalled for other reasons.




csonni said:


> My battery serial number never qualifies (hq4143t7qrka) A1078. Anyone else have a serial number in this range? Is it just older batteries?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

csonni said:


> My battery serial number never qualifies (hq4143t7qrka) A1078. Anyone else have a serial number in this range? Is it just older batteries?



Call them anyways, they might just qualify. Two PB's that we have here at work didn't qualify according to the website, but when I called they decided to swap them anyway.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*New battery for me *

But Apple's server is getting hammered right now... I got through to print out the affected serial numbers, then powered down my AlBook, just to be safe, popped out the battery to see if I had a lucky number, and now that I know I do, I can't get back onto the site.

Oh well. I'll try again later.

One thing I wonder about is what the consequences of keeping the 'dangerous' battery as a back-up would be... I'm not really worried about it exploding, but will the Apple police come after me for not returning the old battery once they ship me a new one? Obviously, it would be my own fault if my laptop exploded when using the old battery, but I'm willing to take that risk.

Cheers


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

elook said:


> The support site is up and getting hammered. The serials listed in the press release differ from the support site...


Does this mean you've actually gotten into the support site? I've been trying since this morning and have yet to be able to load the page.

While I've never noticed my battery specifically overheating, I can't say that I would know the difference from the typical scorching heat my PowerBook puts out. I have never got the battery life I expected out of the battery though, but with no proof I could never get it replaced. Now I can.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> One thing I wonder about is what the consequences of keeping the 'dangerous' battery as a back-up would be... I'm not really worried about it exploding, but will the Apple police come after me for not returning the old battery once they ship me a new one? Obviously, it would be my own fault if my laptop exploded when using the old battery, but I'm willing to take that risk.
> 
> Cheers


I just went through the same thing with my MacBook Pro battery recall.

Keeping the battery is out of the question.

One important thing to note is that is is NOT a battery replacement program, rather it is a battery EXCHANGE program and by applying for the replacement battery, you thereby agree to return the battery in the box provided which is prepaid back to Apple.

It would be foolish of Apple to do it any other way to protect their clients and avoid lawsuits.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I just got through to the support site. Once you get the batteryprogram page to actually load, the recall forms are quick to submit. Now to wait 4-6 weeks for the replacement.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Sweet, new battery almost two years after I bought this replacement. Now, if I could just get onto the site...


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Just a quick question since we are on this topic. Does Sony design the batteries for Apple? Because Dell is in a similar situation and they use batteries from Sony. I thought it was LG but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

bryanc said:


> One thing I wonder about is what the consequences of keeping the 'dangerous' battery as a back-up would be... I'm not really worried about it exploding, but will the Apple police come after me for not returning the old battery once they ship me a new one? Obviously, it would be my own fault if my laptop exploded when using the old battery, but I'm willing to take that risk.


As part of the program you have to provide a credit card number. If you don't return the deffective battery in a given amount of time you will be charged full price for the new battery you "bought".

I am tempted to log in and buy a new battery anyway. It can't hurt to have two batteries and I won't have to wait for the replacement to be mobile. I'm thinking of getting a NewerTech high capacity.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Apple101 said:


> Just a quick question since we are on this topic. Does Sony design the batteries for Apple? Because Dell is in a similar situation and they use batteries from Sony. I thought it was LG but then again I could be wrong.


I don't know if they design them, but they do provide the cells that are inside of them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

For batteries that qualify, of course, can these exchanages be effected at the Yorkdale Apple store, for example?

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacME said:


> that's cuz many Mac users think Apple make such superior product, it's blasphemy to say there's anything wrong!
> 
> now we can actually say that Apple is no better/worse than a Dell! LOL


Err, the batteries are manufactured by Sony. Its estimated, this is going to cost Sony about 258 Million dollars for the battery recalls. That's why their stock took a hit today. 

Its fine to criticize Apple when they screw up, but this is one that's not their problem.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

HowEver said:


> For batteries that qualify, of course, can these exchanages be effected at the Yorkdale Apple store, for example?
> 
> .


In North America, it looks like you have to go through the website. Even when I called Apple, they expedited the process through the website. In Europe and elsewhere you have to go to a service provider. It couldn't hurt to call them and ask but I don't think you'll get very far.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The web site is not working properly and is rejecting batteries with serials that it should be accepting (according to an Apple support person I spoke to by phone). The web site is overwhelmed and it takes 4-6 weeks to get a replacement so you might be better to wait a few days and try again if you have problems. Apple Support cannot do replacements over the phone - has to be via the web site.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

My battery is still working (only hold just over an hour charge). I may call in to see if my serial number will qualify. It failed on the website.


----------



## interlude (May 30, 2006)

used to be jwoodget said:


> The web site is not working properly and is rejecting batteries with serials that it should be accepting (according to an Apple support person I spoke to by phone). The web site is overwhelmed and it takes 4-6 weeks to get a replacement so you might be better to wait a few days and try again if you have problems. Apple Support cannot do replacements over the phone - has to be via the web site.


*Thanks used to be jwoodget! I was wondering why it rejected my battery's serial number*


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

interlude said:


> *Thanks used to be jwoodget! I was wondering why it rejected my battery's serial number*


Mine was rejected too, so I called the Canadian Applecare support line and after a good half-hour wait, they set up the exchange for me over the phone. I just got the confirmation e-mail. Seemed a little too easy. I'm feeling uneasy. :lmao:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Mine just went through (apple.ca), it took two tries though. They're definitely bogged down.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I just got the confirmation email that I'll be receiving a new battery in 4 to 6 weeks...

Oddly enough, the battery that will be replaced is the one that I received as part of the previous recall as my original battery qualified for that recall.

Woohoo, thanks Apple for sending me a new battery every year


----------



## wayner (May 21, 2005)

*Return old battery?*

So, when the new battery arrives and you're supposed to send the old one back, do you really have to? What if you don't? It would be OK for a backup spare in case the new one craps out.

Any experience from previous campaigns? Given the dicussion above, the new one isn't necessarily better than the old one, given some are now replacing the ones sent out last time.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

The website seems to be okay now....
I just put in my request, and I received a confirmation email saying that it'll ship in 4-6 weeks. No credit card or anything required.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

...2 hours, 15 mins on hold with Canadian Support... no one there... it killed me to hang up, but alas i did...

The website still seems to be rejecting the battery i have, even tho it fits in the chart. 

Ah well, i will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Same as mine, it keeps rejecting the Serial Number I put in.

How did you guys set it up? Just the ZZ411 in serial?

I've ZZ416 Model A1079

Unless I'm retarded it should be going through then shouldn't it?


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Seems to work online:

https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/

Immediate email confirmation was received:



> Dear Apple Customer,
> 
> Thank you for ordering a replacement battery. Your request (Order number XXXX ) is currently being processed.
> 
> ...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I did put the full serial number from both my iBook and the battery, not just the first 5 letters and numbers.
It worked well right away for me, my battery serial starts with 3K515...


----------



## appleninja (Nov 6, 2003)

*Doh!*

I just bought a new replacement battery off of eBay two days ago! Well, after the website initially rejected my numbers I tried again and it worked. Anyone know how long a stored and unopened battery will last. Perhaps I can just store the replacement battery until this one loses its power in a year or two?


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

yay, my old iBook battery was still ine after over 2 years of use, but hey a new one suits me fine too.

As for astoring a battery, I would use the one you have now til it goes bad then use the new Apple replacement battery a year or 2 down the road.
MI


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

Jacklar said:


> Same as mine, it keeps rejecting the Serial Number I put in.
> 
> How did you guys set it up? Just the ZZ411 in serial?
> 
> ...




It should work fine now.

It was doing that for me all afternoon ... they seemed to have fixed the problem.

D


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

wayner said:


> So, when the new battery arrives and you're supposed to send the old one back, do you really have to? What if you don't? It would be OK for a backup spare in case the new one craps out.


Careful there wayner... two Italian guys in Apple t-shirts, named Guido, and Rocco, will show up when you least expect it, and beat the living hell out of you for not returning the old battery.

Trust me, I'm connected, I know this.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Um, for anyone considering keeping their old battery, remember the point of this recall is that they may be a fire hazard.


----------



## DBF (May 4, 2005)

My iBook battery was in the list too but the website would not accept the serial number. After two tries with Apple Support on the phone (the second time I only waited ten minutes), I will be getting my new battery.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> Um, for anyone considering keeping their old battery, remember the point of this recall is that they may be a fire hazard.


You're right...
I'd still love to compare the odds of a recalled battery to get on fire with, let's say, winning 649, or being struck by a lightning bolt...
Just for the fun of course...


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

BReligion said:


> ...2 hours, 15 mins on hold with Canadian Support... no one there... it killed me to hang up, but alas i did...
> 
> The website still seems to be rejecting the battery i have, even tho it fits in the chart.
> 
> Ah well, i will try again tomorrow.


Brutal, man. Sorry to hear about that. the queue closes at 9 PM EST, and they're not supposed to go home until the queue is clear.

I got the same problem with the website, so I called them and they are going around the process and mailing me the battery as a replacement part. The only difference is that I have to return the old battery. The advantage is that I believe replacement parts should take less time to arrive. Normally within a week.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

MacME said:


> okay, you keep living in that pipe dream of yours.


So I assume you don't want to know the good and the bad of a product before spending your hard earned money on it?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just called Apple (after waiting for 15 minutes) and got a verbal confirmation that my battery does not qualify. Too bad.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

My battery didn't show up the first day, but it did this morning. Try yours again.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

appleninja said:


> I just bought a new replacement battery off of eBay two days ago! Well, after the website initially rejected my numbers I tried again and it worked. Anyone know how long a stored and unopened battery will last. Perhaps I can just store the replacement battery until this one loses its power in a year or two?


When you get your eBay battery check the SN# on the site.
This recall also includes batteries sold on their own.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The replacement battery I bought for 12" PB about a year ago was on the list. Painless to order to order the replacement.


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

No new battery joy for me. :-( Despite the fact my battery is within the range listed on the original release from the CPSC, I called AppleCare in Canada and they say the numbers on the Apple website are the ones to go by.

Dang - I was hoping to save $175 bucks. I guess I'll keep on keeping on with this one for the time being. 2 hours on a charge is painful, though.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

wayner said:


> So, when the new battery arrives and you're supposed to send the old one back, do you really have to? What if you don't? It would be OK for a backup spare in case the new one craps out.
> 
> Any experience from previous campaigns? Given the dicussion above, the new one isn't necessarily better than the old one, given some are now replacing the ones sent out last time.


Ummmmm. a major part of RECALL is getting the affected product BACK. Hence the name RECALL.

Otherwise it would be an battery giveaway.


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, the procedures for processing those battery exchanges have changed so many times in the last 48 hours, though.

Really, if you put in your whole serial number, and it says your battery doesn't qualify, then you're fine and don't need the recall. It's all straightened out now. Thursday was hectic, though.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

If you take a look at the recall site again Apple has added more specific serial numbers.

My iBook fell within the first recall range, but the last digits have moved it out of the recall.

https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*Now it all makes sense*



zoziw said:


> If you take a look at the recall site again Apple has added more specific serial numbers.
> 
> My iBook fell within the first recall range, but the last digits have moved it out of the recall.
> 
> https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/


I have been trying for the past few days to get the website to accept my battery but it wouldn't. My 12" iBook battery is in the range (6C519 - 6C552) but does not end with the newly added characters (S9WA, S9WC or S9WD). 

I guess I don't have a Sony battery after all. Thanks for letting us know of the newly updated numbers.

JC


----------



## skoda303 (Dec 14, 2004)

JoeCanadian said:


> I have been trying for the past few days to get the website to accept my battery but it wouldn't. My 12" iBook battery is in the range (6C519 - 6C552) but does not end with the newly added characters (S9WA, S9WC or S9WD).
> 
> I guess I don't have a Sony battery after all. Thanks for letting us know of the newly updated numbers.
> 
> JC


Looks like I'm in the same boat with those amended serial numbers.... Oh well, I guess my iBook battery is fine after all.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

NBiBooker said:


> Um, for anyone considering keeping their old battery, remember the point of this recall is that they may be a fire hazard.


Don't worry dude, I'll just keep it in the garage with my pile of oily rags 

Cheers


----------



## wayner (May 21, 2005)

I see your point, but given that last year's new batteries are this year's recalls, how much better is the new one likely to be than the old one - it may even be worse.


----------



## pmoyniha (Dec 13, 2004)

I had to wait on the phone with apple for almost an hour yesterday because my ibook battery fell within the limits, only to find out that it was not made by sony. I wish they would have put up that narrow range yesterday. I think this is being handled very poorly. If they have a problem with a product they sell that puts the customer at risk, they need to be forthcoming with information. I would say that so far it has been a trickle of information from the company at best.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

For those getting theirs replaced by the website, is there requirement that you send back the defective battery? It doesn't seem that they want them.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

From the Apple battery exchange page:



> After serial number verification, a new battery will be shipped to you, free of charge. When you receive the replacement battery, please use the same shipping packaging and included prepaid shipping label to return the recalled battery to Apple for proper disposal.


They're recalling the batteries because they are defective and there's a chance of them exploding. Why would you want to keep something that's possibly defective?

If you keep it, just don't bring it on a plane and sit beside me. And if it blows up when you're not around to put out the fire and it and takes your house and cat with it, don't expect to collect insurance or sue Apple.

But it's your life I guess.

Margaret


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Good post.

Strange also how they miss that they need to provide a credit card number and will be charged the cost of a new battery if they don't return the old one.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

On Thursday, Apple's website rejected my Powerbook's serial number and my batteries serial number, despite information on Apple's website that it should qualify. I called Applecare on Friday and waited 1.5 hours on hold. Had to finally hang up. Called again Saturday at exactly 9:00 am and got through (called the Canadian AppleCare number and ended up talking to a call center in Ohio). The person checked my numbers and said they qualified and that the new battery should arrive within 4-6 weeks. I can see how you might get the idea that your battery is OK, but make sure you double check. After the online rejection, I thought perhaps I'd missed something but am now glad I followed it up with a phone call.

spudmac


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> From the Apple battery exchange page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You misunderstand me.

I only ask because I have a relative with a 12'' PowerBook with such a battery in South Africa, and there is no such option on the screen. I was hoping to get a replacement battery, hold onto it, and bring it to South Africa during my next visit.

Geez. People sure love to jump to conclusions.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

From the same page:



> If your country is not listed in the pulldown below, please contact your local Apple service provider or distributor for assistance.


Could your friend make arrangements in South Africa?

I'm sorry if you think I jumped to conclusions, but a bit more information in your earlier post would have prevented that.



Margaret


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

bhil said:


> I just got through to the support site. Once you get the batteryprogram page to actually load, the recall forms are quick to submit. Now to wait 4-6 weeks for the replacement.


Oh did we say 4-6 weeks? We meant 4-6 days. My replacement battery just arrived via courier.


----------



## firefly! (May 15, 2005)

*Saved!*

I was losing hope! I had my battery died on me 2 days after the 1-year warranty expired. I was too cheap to think about purchasing a new battery, and too poor to actually do it. I was about to discard my battery too! But fortune favours the frugal, ah she does!


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

i hope to god it didn't ship already. I had it shipped to my new place which I move into tomorrow, but I filled out the online form last thursday/friday. I was counting on the 4-6 weeks or at least 10-14 days.


----------

